# ZBB - ZBB Energy Corporation



## drmb (17 July 2007)

ZBB - ZBB Energy Corp is ASX listed company that has recently had a 1:17 rearrangement with listing on the AMEX (as ZBB) with intention of delisting from ASX in August. I hold but am puzzled about the ASP sp since the US price seems to be at 15-20% premium ABOVE the Australian price! Is this a trap or is it "free" money? 

When the stock eventually delists I know I can sell through an offshore broker (which one?) but am not sure that the price I get above the Aust price is the difference between the fees and charges. 

Should I be buying more? They seem to have been doing better lately than for the last 18 months. All advice gladly received


----------



## ta2693 (17 July 2007)

drmb said:


> ZBB - ZBB Energy Corp is ASX listed company that has recently had a 1:17 rearrangement with listing on the AMEX (as ZBB) with intention of delisting from ASX in August. I hold but am puzzled about the ASP sp since the US price seems to be at 15-20% premium ABOVE the Australian price! Is this a trap or is it "free" money?
> 
> When the stock eventually delists I know I can sell through an offshore broker (which one?) but am not sure that the price I get above the Aust price is the difference between the fees and charges.
> 
> Should I be buying more? They seem to have been doing better lately than for the last 18 months. All advice gladly received




I am also puzzled by arbitrage opportunity like this. It is too good to be true. 
But, from my point of view,  it is free money. 
It is very similar to EDN, On TSX, EDN is valued at $0.57, on ASX it is valued $0.44.


----------



## ta2693 (18 July 2007)

Just warning.
Do not expose yourself too much in one try,  including picking up free money. In share market, everything could happen. Some of them may just out of our ability to imagine. Make sure you will not die after one failure. 
Always make sure you have another chance to take another opportunity in the future, if you are wrong this time.


----------



## drmb (18 July 2007)

ta2693 said:


> Just warning.
> Do not expose yourself too much in one try,  including picking up free money. In share market, everything could happen. Some of them may just out of our ability to imagine. Make sure you will not die after one failure.
> Always make sure you have another chance to take another opportunity in the future, if you are wrong this time.




Thanks and advice well heeded - I have a pretty diverse portfolio and ZBB is currently less than 1%. But may have a look at increasing this some more as when it delsits from ASX the shares will be coverted to US. Cheers and thanks


----------

